# Received My Two Landi Knives--Pics Added!



## nbp (Sep 15, 2010)

I have been eying up John Landi's knives for awhile and I really like his designs. I emailed him today with some questions, and within a half hour he had responded! A few emails were exchanged throughout the afternoon; he seems like a super guy. He was very helpful, and gave me some info about the knives I was interested in. I told him I had a camping trip coming up and he said he could have my knives done by Saturday! Communication and service is already outstanding. :thumbsup:

So I will be getting a Kinzua and a PSK. The prices are very reasonable for custom knives in my opinion. I am really excited about these knives!  

I will post some pics when I get them next week sometime. Just had to share my excitement with you knife fiends. :huh:

Here is his main site. 
His flickr account. 
Searched flickr site for Kinzua Pics
Searched flickr site for PSK Pics

Prepare to push  when you look at the pics.

I am getting the Kinzua in 1095 with green micarta handles and he's doing the PSK in black G10 with the slim profile scales. Those are really slick!

EDIT: Pictures I took of the knives, plus size comparisons with some Spydies. I love these knives, they're just what I wanted. Hope you like them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Imon (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Just ordered two Landi knives.*

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing them! :twothumbs

Now I own a lot of knives but I would say that I'm more of a gun and flashlight guy but after seeing the Landi website I got to say I'm a little envious.


----------



## nbp (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Just ordered two Landi knives.*

That's a good idea. I will edit the first post to include some links to his work. I think he's got some really beautiful tools. Honestly, I feel like if I designed my own knives, they would look like the knives he's putting out. I can't wait to handle them. 

If you like what you see, you should really send him an email. He has been super nice to deal with, and the knives are really reasonable considering they are hand ground and assembled by him. Plus, he has many of them in blanks so you can do some customizing. I was able to choose the handle materials and colors I wanted, and the PSK I was able to get a leather sheath in place of the kydex. So, to me, these things are a steal. They are custom knives that won't break the bank. :thumbsup:


EDIT: Links added to original post. Yay!


----------



## Vesper (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Just ordered two Landi knives.*



nbp said:


> Prepare to push  when you look at the pics.



Wow, you're not kidding. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## GTP2K1 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Just ordered two Landi knives.*

I like the look of the Kinzua a lot the blade shape makes me think of the Spyderco Mule's when they test a new steel. Yet his are finished very very nicely.


----------



## nbp (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Just ordered two Landi knives.*

Got my knives today. 

Took a little longer than I had hoped to receive them, but they are gorgeous. Well worth the wait. I will try to get some pics up tomorrow here so you can see what I got, and maybe I'll put some in the knife and light pics thread too if any turn out well.


Pics added!


----------



## nbp (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Just ordered two Landi knives.*

I wanted to update this thread as I am now up to four knives from John. I got an RSK a while back for my backpacking gear since it's sizable yet weighs almost nothing and just today I received my CTS, a big beefy zombie slaying blade that is going in my survival bag in my car. My apologies for the poor pictures. Check out his flickr page for great photos. 

Here is the CTS: 






Here are all the knives I have from him. From top to bottom: CTS, Kinzua, RSK, PSK


----------

